# Critique Me!!



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

Please Critiuqe me!!!


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry its so big.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Picture doesn't show up.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

it there on my computer


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry, no picture.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Try using tinypic.com or photobucket.com (you have to make an account for Photobucket *it's free*)- & for tinypic, just simply upload it & paste the [ img ] code for forums into your post.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

ok i think it will work now :]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks like you're arching your back too much, & leaning a bit too far forward.  You don't look too bad, but don't arch so much.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks. i posted this on horsechannel and those people are really mean. i appriciate that you guys are considerate.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll start with your arms/hands. You are giving too long of a release and it looks like your reins are way too short. You only need to release up to about where the martingale strap is. If you reach for the horse's ears like you are in that picture, when the horse lands she will be very unbalanced with all that weight on her neck and if she puts her head down you could fall since you're so far forward.

On to your body... it looks like you are supporting your upper body with your arms. It really should be your legs that hold you up in your jumping position. I suggest that if you can't hold yourself up in that position over the jump, you should go back to basics. Work on your jumping position just while standing still, and then you can try it at the walk, trot, canter, and eventually some cavaletti. Make sure when you are practicing that you are not leaning all your weight into your hands and instead are sinking down through your heel. Once you have established a proper jumping position you can move on to bigger jumps.

As for your legs, they are swinging way too far back. You're going to end up kicking your horse when it lands and that's really uncomfortable for her. Before you jump, you need to develop a good secure leg. Your leg is the base of your support. Have a few flatwork lessons and work on sinking your weight into your heels. When you start jumping, you should stick to small jumps and work on keeping your legs still and tight over the jump.

Overall it's not horrible but you seriously need to go back to basics. You shouldn't jump until you know how to keep yourself in a proper jumping position, learn a proper release, and develop a secure base of support through your legs.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't normally do critiques but you guys look like you're having fun. Love the expression of your horse in that photo. Looks like he's enjoying himself


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Take those stirrups off your saddle.
Your leg is not nearly strong enough for you to be jumping. Until you can walk trot and canter in two point without stirrups or gripping with your knee you really shouldn't be jumping past a crosspole.
You are pinching with your knee,which is swinging your leg back and pitching you onto your horse's neck. Your base of support is severely flawed. You need those heels down and your calf gripping (not clamping) onto the horse to keep your seat over the saddle. A jump this size means your seat should not be more than an inch out of the saddle.
I do like your back, it is flat and relaxed, and you are looking up and between the horse's ears. But we need to talk about your release. Your wrists are kinked, creating an unattractive and ineffective line from your elbow to your horse's bit. You are also reaching too far up the neck for this to be a proper crest release (even a long release). This is allowing your horse to just fling itself over the fence without any bascule or step up over the fence. Tie a ribbon in your horse's mane about 1/3 of the way up it's neck and rest your hands, with straight wrists along the crest near this ribbon over fences. This will also help you get your base of support more solid because you wont be reaching up the neck so far.
I really like your horse's expression, and although he is jumping really lazily here I think he could be a really powerful jumper with a lot more flat work for both you and him. I suggest dressage lessons to get your seat and hands more secure in a correct position.
Good luck


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I saw this topic on horsechannel, they ripped the poor girl apart! your legs are a little far back, but for being a 3' jump, your not horrible, I would just sit closer to the saddle, but keep working and you will get better better! Don't get to discoraged by the hc people, they probably didn't mean to make you feel so bad.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks. anyone else? (ohh and we got some splint boots for him) because on horsechannel they were giving us a hard time about it.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

handytsabre said:


> thanks. anyone else? (ohh and we got some splint boots for him) because on horsechannel they were giving us a hard time about it.


I saw the thread on horsechannel, too. They were being pretty rude to you, saying you shouldn't be jumping and stuff. But a lot of what they were saying was good advice, even if it was given in a rude way.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

yes you are a little far out of the saddle and yes your legs are back but it doesn't mean you should give up jumping! every rider goes through that, no rider is perfect, if you keep trying you will be a great jumper, I don't even have the guts to jump 3' with my horse! I am confortable enough at 2'6 and 2'9, so if youv'e got the guts, work with it and you can be a great jumper,


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> yes you are a little far out of the saddle and yes your legs are back but it doesn't mean you should give up jumping! every rider goes through that, no rider is perfect, if you keep trying you will be a great jumper, I don't even have the guts to jump 3' with my horse! I am confortable enough at 2'6 and 2'9, so if youv'e got the guts, work with it and you can be a great jumper,


I have to disagree with that statement... I know a lot of people that have been nearly killed because they have pushed themselves and their horses too high/too hard too fast. Learn the basics and when you are solid, secure and SAFE start going to the bigger stuff.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with anebel. Go back to the basics and perfect your form over the smaller stuff before you move up.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know anything about critiquing but I just wanted to say that that is a really cool picture! And it looks like you are both having a lot of fun.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I have to disagree with that statement... I know a lot of people that have been nearly killed because they have pushed themselves and their horses too high/too hard too fast. Learn the basics and when you are solid, secure and SAFE start going to the bigger stuff.


I toatally agree with you, I think my comment got taken wrong, I didn't mean keep jumping 3', I meant like you said, going back to the basics, gaining a stronger position then moving up higher slowly, shr could br a good jumper, but she needs to work on stengthening her positon. by the way, I love love the horse in your avvie! is is yours?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw the thread on horse channel also. Most comments were about safety and concern though there were a few rude ones. bottom line is perfect your position over lower fences to avoid injury to horse or rider. you will do just fine as you progress, just don't rush it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've always been told that if you can jump 2 feet, you can jump 3 feet. so learning to perfect your skills at the lower heights is not in anyway going to hurt you. Stick to the 18 inch 2 foot level until you are confident.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Your giving your horse too much head. We all love the way pro's stretch over the horses back. But we're not supposed to do that. And your feet are facing sidewards.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

umm ok i wont listen to the PROS.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry if anyone took that comment in a bad way... i dont want to get on anyone's bad side... :]


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Good pic  
your leaning to far forward
You legs abit far back 
and your feet are sideways and because of this your feet arent in your stirrups correctly.

Keep trying practice makes perfect


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

Just remember jumping is not just about how high you can jump.

I completely agree with what has been said on both this forum, and the other about safety issues. 

I promise Im not trying to be an old fuddy duddy out to ruin your fun. Safety will ALWAYS go hand in hand with ANY activity involving horses.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to disagree with not listening to pros. My trainer has trained jumpers that go big places. So some pros you can listen to. :roll: you look like your lean to far forward.


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

handytsabre said:


> umm ok i wont listen to the PROS.


I highly doubt that anybody here is trying to tell you not to listen to your trainer, but sometimes you have to make a decision for yourself. 

I agree with anebel.
Flatwork never hurts and there is nothing wrong with working on getting a stronger leg. Overall it will help you in the long run to become a safe, effective rider. The fact that you are jumping 3' is all fine and dandy and it does take some guts, but after gaining some more strength it will improve how you do it and you will be happier with the outcome.

Good luck with it. =]


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Anebel said you should not jump untill you have a very strong leg. but you still can jump some


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome photo-great action shot haha  looks like ur having so much fun 

i think your stirrups may be a little bit too short in that photo...perhaps thats why you appear to be to be too far forward and your legs swinging back?? 

hmmmmm i wonder!!


----------

